# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Halimeda discoidea

## Julio Macieira

_Halimeda discoidea_

----------


## Carlos Gião

Ok agora tenho esta Halimeda para além da mais habitual.Tive já desculpem o exagero,todas as espécies de algas,que causaram os maiores desiquilibrios possiveis mesmo em aquários de 2500 L. Visualmente acho agradável a presença de algumas, mas neste momento...já não posso com elas!
  Será de conservar alguma sabendo que uma ligeira baixa do ph vai levar a que filamentosas invadam a Halimeda,bem como levam à criação de zonas com menor circulação e os peixes nem lhes tocam...
Qual a vossa experiência?
Ab
Carlos Gião

----------

